# Sinful Colors: Get Haunted



## zadidoll (Sep 5, 2011)

30 Courtney Orange
198 Irish Green
103 Black on Black
929 Let's Talk
1639 Time Off (black nail art)
1639 Bad Chick (white nail art)
1652 Sunset (orange nail art)


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 6, 2011)

Where are these sold?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 6, 2011)

Walgreens, Target, ShopKo, Fred Meyer (regional store in the Pacific NW).


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 7, 2011)

Bigger question is, are they still on sale??

This looks like Walgreens right?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bigger question is, are they still on sale??
> 
> This looks like Walgreens right?


For sale, yes. On sale, no. Walgreens, yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

